# Rectoscopy done



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You cannot compare it to colonoscopy in the pain aspect.It is very smooth.The results is of course normal in my case.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

What's the difference? Maybe next timein 100 years I will go that route.


----------

